# Driver Rating Going Up



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

For all of my Uber driving I always averaged around 4.82 - 4.84. However, over the last few months it has slowly risen to 4.94. The only change is that the stereo broke in the car, meaning all rides are now given with no music. Nothing else has changed - I still don't talk to pax and offer no amenities.

Rating means nothing at all, obviously. I don't get paid any more with a higher rating. But I am wondering, has anyone else's rating been increasing? Maybe Uber has been tinkering with things.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

Maybe it was the music you were playing 😂


----------



## Dontmessinmyride (Jan 1, 2020)

The Gift of Fish said:


> For all of my Uber driving I always averaged around 4.82 - 4.84. However, over the last few months it has slowly risen to 4.94. The only change is that the stereo broke in the car, meaning all rides are now given with no music. Nothing else has changed - I still don't talk to pax and offer no amenities.
> 
> Rating means nothing at all, obviously. I don't get paid any more with a higher rating. But I am wondering, has anyone else's rating been increasing? Maybe Uber has been tinkering with things.


Lol my rating was always around 4.90- 4.93...my stereo stopped working too. Remembered my daughter bought me a bluetooth speaker for my birthday. I put velcro on it, stuck it on my dash and now the riders can make their own minds as to what they want. Silent, have a conversation or listen to their own music. Rating went up to 4.98.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Maybe you’ve chilled out over time.

Some people have reported that the less they care what others think about them, the more their passive approval from others goes up. It’s not an exact equation as you have to be likable or competent enough already.

There are many ways of “not giving a shit” but only some of them result in better marks.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

waldowainthrop said:


> Maybe you've chilled out over time.
> 
> Some people have reported that the less they care what others think about them, the more their passive approval from others goes up. It's not an exact equation as you have to be likable or competent enough already.
> 
> There are many ways of "not giving a shit" but only some of them result in better marks.


Nah, I've never given a shit. One of the comments left by a pax a few years ago was, "The Dude lives!". (Reference to The Great Lebowski)


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

I’ve noticed that my rating has been going up and I haven’t even driven.


----------



## Rockocubs (Jul 31, 2017)

Mine had been 4.89 forever it would hit 4.90 for a day or so but always back down. Has been at 4.91 for all of April . I think passnegers are just greatful were out there driving so all 5* replacing the lowe ratings falling off. Plus i agree with once you realx and settle in they go up.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

My rating has been going up as a result of the coronavirus panic. Everyone is now thankful to be picked up and people are complaining that they can't find a driver sometimes.

Before, I'd pick up a rider and I got the general attitude "Why did I get picked up in this smelly dented up 10+ year old Ford with tape on the ceiling preventing a water leak, when last time I got a pristine 2019 Lexus?"

Now it's like, "Yay, I got a ride!"


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Maybe Uber has been tinkering with things.


yeah, they roll the last 500 ratings. That's tinkering. Earth is flat as well I heard.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

Mine has gone up from 4.94 to 4.98 (was 4.99 for a few weeks) during the pandemic. The majority of my pax during the last 6 weeks have been daytime people instead of before where it was largely weekend night bar hoppers and party goers.

Even Uber has previously said that nighttime pax don't give any worse ratings than daytime. But after this, I'm convinced that is not the case.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

The Gift of Fish said:


> For all of my Uber driving I always averaged around 4.82 - 4.84. However, over the last few months it has slowly risen to 4.94. The only change is that the stereo broke in the car, meaning all rides are now given with no music. Nothing else has changed - I still don't talk to pax and offer no amenities.
> 
> Rating means nothing at all, obviously. I don't get paid any more with a higher rating. But I am wondering, has anyone else's rating been increasing? Maybe Uber has been tinkering with things.


COVID effect........


----------



## rondog2400 (Jul 28, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> For all of my Uber driving I always averaged around 4.82 - 4.84. However, over the last few months it has slowly risen to 4.94. The only change is that the stereo broke in the car, meaning all rides are now given with no music. Nothing else has changed - I still don't talk to pax and offer no amenities.
> 
> Rating means nothing at all, obviously. I get paid any more with a higher rating. But I am wondering, has anyone else's rating been increasing? Maybe Uber has been tinkering with things.


I been 4.93 - 4.92 for the last 6 months hardly ever goes any higher than that.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Maybe your pax really do appreciate the ride now.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Mista T said:


> Maybe your pax really do appreciate the ride now.


I stopped driving well before lockdown



losiglow said:


> Even Uber has previously said that nighttime pax don't give any worse ratings than daytime.


I recall reading somewhere that they admitted this was bullshit.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

losiglow said:


> Even Uber has previously said that nighttime pax don't give any worse ratings than daytime. But after this, I'm convinced that is not the case.


The fact that it's in Uber's best interest for drivers to believe that nighttime pax don't give worse ratings than daytime pax had nothing to do with Uber making that claim because we know Uber would never lie to us.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

I can't believe no one has mentioned foot massages...


----------



## Rockocubs (Jul 31, 2017)

Rockocubs said:


> Mine had been 4.89 forever it would hit 4.90 for a day or so but always back down. Has been at 4.91 for all of April . I think passnegers are just greatful were out there driving so all 5* replacing the lowe ratings falling off. Plus i agree with once you realx and settle in they go up.


Correction lost another 4 star and 1 star so 4.92


----------



## rondog2400 (Jul 28, 2019)

rondog2400 said:


> I been 4.93 - 4.92 for the last 6 months hardly ever goes any higher than that.


Same , i been 4.92 - 4.93. I havent seen any change in months , i'm at 480 5stars out of 500 possible , i noticed nobody even rates anymore unless you **** up..


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

My Uber rating hasn't changed in over 2 months.

(Ask me how long it's been since I last drove....)


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

The Gift of Fish said:


> For all of my Uber driving I always averaged around 4.82 - 4.84. However, over the last few months it has slowly risen to 4.94. The only change is that the stereo broke in the car, meaning all rides are now given with no music. Nothing else has changed - I still don't talk to pax and offer no amenities.
> 
> Rating means nothing at all, obviously. I don't get paid any more with a higher rating. But I am wondering, has anyone else's rating been increasing? Maybe Uber has been tinkering with things.


You may not get paid any more based on a good rating... But being Impersonal has a direct reflection on your Tip % even during all this mess... It's not hard to be friendly and increase your pay just by being personable.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Uberguyken said:


> You may not get paid any more based on a good rating... But being Impersonal has a direct reflection on your Tip % even during all this mess... It's not hard to be friendly and increase your pay just by being personable.


Agreed.

However, I don't think drivers become more personable because of a pandemic. Either you are a friendly person or you are not. Either you are respectful to/of other, or you aren't. It's not like someone is going to have a lightbulb turn on suddenly
.. "wait, if I'm friendlier, I can make more money?"


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

I start my rides by offering chips and water. Halfway to destination I go in the trunk and serve warm coffee with chocolate chip cookies. 10 minutes away from drop off, I serve dessert which varies between warm green tea or Godiva chocolates. After getting my $3.75 for the ride I walk out to open door for the pax, slowly lay on the ground so pax doesn’t dirt their shoes between my car and curb. I say, thank you for your business and no tips needed. That’s how you get 5 stars.


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

Tony73 said:


> I start my rides by offering chips and water. Halfway to destination I go in the trunk and serve warm coffee with chocolate chip cookies. 10 minutes away from drop off, I serve dessert which varies between warm green tea or Godiva chocolates. After getting my $3.75 for the ride I walk out to open door for the pax, slowly lay on the ground so pax doesn't dirt their shoes between my car and curb. I say, thank you for your business and no tips needed. That's how you get 5 stars.


That's funny stuff... I don't give out a damn thing for free, but I do talk with my passengers and always ask them to rate me right before ride end....only because if they rate me the next screen they see is the tip screen... Which hey who knows maybe that's why 40-60% of my rides tip when all you hear on here is NOONE tips.... Ohh well do it your way...


----------



## mxk37 (Feb 10, 2020)

I rear ended a car, ran a couple red lights, drove over a few curbs, backed into one or two poles, still haven't gotten my headlight fixed, blare AC/DC almost as loud as my stereo can play and occassionally tell some choice jokes and I am holding steady at 4.95!!


----------



## GuidoTKP (May 7, 2020)

The Gift of Fish said:


> For all of my Uber driving I always averaged around 4.82 - 4.84. However, over the last few months it has slowly risen to 4.94. The only change is that the stereo broke in the car, meaning all rides are now given with no music. Nothing else has changed - I still don't talk to pax and offer no amenities.
> 
> Rating means nothing at all, obviously. I don't get paid any more with a higher rating. But I am wondering, has anyone else's rating been increasing? Maybe Uber has been tinkering with things.


So your obviously pissing off less of these paxholes. Too bad! ☹


----------



## 197438 (Mar 7, 2020)

The Gift of Fish said:


> For all of my Uber driving I always averaged around 4.82 - 4.84. However, over the last few months it has slowly risen to 4.94. The only change is that the stereo broke in the car, meaning all rides are now given with no music. Nothing else has changed - I still don't talk to pax and offer no amenities.
> 
> Rating means nothing at all, obviously. I don't get paid any more with a higher rating. But I am wondering, has anyone else's rating been increasing? Maybe Uber has been tinkering with things.


I noticed my rating rose when I returned to driving a few weeks ago, so I looked. The 1-star vanished, and the number of rides dropped so I must have lost a few 3-stars as well. Also noticed they eliminated the acceptance rate, and seems not all cancelations get recorded. Shows I canceled 4 rides, but I'm certain I canceled more than that just this week. Never receive nasty-grams, either. Just a friendly popup asking if I'm still accepting rides. Pax cancel more frequently now, too, but I think that's due to the wait time, and the same pax often gets linked to me a few minutes later anyway due to lack of available drivers. I never accept those the second time around and make them wait even longer.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> I stopped driving well before lockdown
> 
> 
> I recall reading somewhere that they admitted this was bullshit.


Then nothing should change.


----------



## z_z_z_ (Aug 17, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> For all of my Uber driving I always averaged around 4.82 - 4.84. However, over the last few months it has slowly risen to 4.94. The only change is that the stereo broke in the car, meaning all rides are now given with no music. Nothing else has changed - I still don't talk to pax and offer no amenities.


Yes, it was the music. Pax either don't want to listen to your music or don't care, either way no benefit for you to play music.



losiglow said:


> Mine has gone up from 4.94 to 4.98 (was 4.99 for a few weeks) during the pandemic. The majority of my pax during the last 6 weeks have been daytime people instead of before where it was largely weekend night bar hoppers and party goers.
> 
> Even Uber has previously said that nighttime pax don't give any worse ratings than daytime. But after this, I'm convinced that is not the case.


Yes obviously daytime pax give better ratings, the main thing they do is give more 5 stars whereas nighttime pax will only leave a rating if something bad happened or they want to tip. Uber/Lyft will tell people all kinds of lies to get them to drive at night when it's obviously more dangerous for the driver and pax aren't tipping because the system is designed to let them get out first and be under no pressure to tip and the drunk pax will never remember to tip whereas in a real cab they would throw you $20 cash and not remember anything the next day.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> For all of my Uber driving I always averaged around 4.82 - 4.84. However, over the last few months it has slowly risen to 4.94. The only change is that the stereo broke in the car, meaning all rides are now given with no music. Nothing else has changed - I still don't talk to pax and offer no amenities.
> 
> Rating means nothing at all, obviously. I don't get paid any more with a higher rating. But I am wondering, has anyone else's rating been increasing? Maybe Uber has been tinkering with things.


My acceptance rate was never high enough to get trip duration even
though they were calling me 
diamond because of the points.
I quit driving when they put the stay at home orders in a couple months ago
Yesterday i turned on uber for kicks 
and my acceptance rating was at 100% and I'm supposedly getting trip duration
So i got that going for me.....


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

islanddriver said:


> Maybe it was the music you were playing &#128514;


He Delivered BRICKS !










Oops . . .wrong pic !

.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> He Delivered BRICKS !
> 
> View attachment 470855
> 
> ...


Lol


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Thick as a brick?


----------



## Mark h Silvernail (Jan 12, 2018)

The Gift of Fish said:


> For all of my Uber driving I always averaged around 4.82 - 4.84. However, over the last few months it has slowly risen to 4.94. The only change is that the stereo broke in the car, meaning all rides are now given with no music. Nothing else has changed - I still don't talk to pax and offer no amenities.
> 
> Rating means nothing at all, obviously. I don't get paid any more with a higher rating. But I am wondering, has anyone else's rating been increasing? Maybe Uber has been tinkering with things.


My car my music.... People just dont seem to tip Uber maybe because they just think they wont see you again plus they think they you get the fare they are paying. I talk to everyone and usually let them know that the amount you pay Uber doesn't go to the drivers. I am guessing I am getting just over half the fare. With that I average about 30 percent tipping.


----------



## IRME4EVER (Feb 17, 2020)

Here's what I do, usually works :wink:. When I get a pax with low ratings, granted we see the ratings of pax before they get in our cars.
Most likely you will expect a low rating out of retaliation from your pax, regardless if you bent over backward and made the ride pleasant for both you and the pax. To boost my rating and theirs (think about it) before pax gets out of my car, we give each other 5 stars at the same time. I don't beg, ask nor do I request a tip, that's totally up to the pax. My rating has gone from 4.89 (dropped because of low rating pax), back to a 4.97. Most pax are happy to give 5 stars and get 5 stars, helps both :smiles:


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Nah, I've never given a shit. One of the comments left by a pax a few years ago was, "The Dude lives!". (Reference to The Great Lebowski)


That's fine, as long as it wasn't because you were driving with a "beverage" at hand.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

IRME4EVER said:


> ost pax are happy to give 5 stars and get 5 stars, helps both


...afraid most pax don't even know they have a rating. And those that do, don't care. Amen.


----------

